# Menagerie pond plants



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Menagerie has some pond plants available! Great fun for outdoor container water gardens... They had water hyacinth, water lettuce and one other kind but i forget the name( looks like tiny little leaves that float on the top of the water) Theyre right outside the front door of the store in some large buckets. I picked up a water hyacinth to put on My 1/2 barrel water fountain that sits on My deck , and I plan on bringing the plant inside in the winter and keep it in my 5 gallon tank 
In store they had a great selectipn of aquarium plants and fish as always! I went There to get one plant and ended up getting 5 lol


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

GuppyLove said:


> one other kind but i forget the name( looks like tiny little leaves that float on the top of the water)


I believe it is called Salvinia


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

How much were the Hyacinth and Water Lettuce?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes ur right, it was Salvinia  
the water hyacinth was 4.99 each ( they had a deal for 4 i think) 
and the salvina was 1.99 per net full
the water lettuce i think was around the same price as the warer hyacinth( they had a deal on those too if you bought 4 i think)
i got water hyacinth and also picked up salvinia today and they had lots of aquarium plants inside too today  
I can hardly go in Menagerie and not see some new plant thaf I want  heres a photo of the water hyacinth in My water container fountain, it had nice purple flowrrs on it too but they got kinda mangled on the walk home but u can still see the color a bit...


----------

